# Grizzly G3102



## archer292 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am having trouble getting this mill sorted. I started with the mill in pieces and was able to get it reassembled and ready for power. After wiring the original motor I found some problems and attempted a fix. New centrifugal switch and bearings. I wired it back up and it ran in one direction but when I switched direction it would not run correctly. It was turning but very slow and loud BUT with the wrap on the shaft it would pickup and be fine. I figured it was the switch sticking. After taking the motor off and on numerous times trying figure it out I could not change the way it ran. The last time I took it down I forgot to unplug the machine. The switch was off and I had no problem disconnecting the wires with no issue at the motor. By the time I reached my bench and turned around  something was burning up in the leg. I unplugged and waited for the smoke to clear. I am not sure what burned as I can't find any burnt wires. Now any power put to the machine instantly trips the breaker.  I am guessing it is the transformer but really have no idea. Given this situation and the fact that I have decided to replace the motor, what are my options going forward? Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## archer292 (Mar 16, 2015)

No replies here but a few over on the grizzly forum... I want to thank Ulma Doctor and tmarks11 for their input and direction. VFD installed and working great.....Couldn't have done it without some help.


----------

